# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Maquina Nova Mas Qual?????

## Pedro Resendes

boas 
tou a pensar em comprar uma maquina digital mas uma jeitosa mas estou na duvida entre a cannon eos 350d ou nikon d50 gostava que me dessem as vossas opinioes
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Penso que não podes comparar a canon 350d com a nikon d50. Para comparares tem de ser entre a canon 350d e a nikon D70.

Eu optei pela Canon 350D e acho um espectáculo !!

Mas isto é apenas a minha opinião e gosto pessoal....Deixa lá ouvir os "experts...."

----------


## João Castelo

Reef: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2584 

Adérito,

Grandes fotos.Assim vale.

um abraço

JC

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Pois ... hei-de lá chegar um dia.... apenas uma é tirada por mim, as outras foi o João Ribeiro que as tirou cá em casa....Mas a máquina foi uma canon 350D.

Há que treinar...

----------


## Pedro Resendes

a lente que o joao usa é a que vem com a maquina ou usa outra ?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Pedro,

Algumas destas fotos foram tiradas com a lente Canon EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM, mas o resto foi com a 18-55 que vêm com o Kit da 350D.
Em relação á máquina eu estou muito contente com os resultados.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Ambas as máquinas que referiste são boas, curiosamente ambas foram premiadas com o mesmo prémio da TIPA (Technical Image Press Association www.tipa.com) em 2005 (350D) e 2006 (D50).

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond50/

Boa escolha

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Desculpa-me mas comparar a D50 com a EOS 350D não me parece correcto. A 350D é francamente melhor que a D50. A comparar Canon com Nikon penso que o melhor na Nikon é falarmos da D70. Tive oportunidade de experimentar as 3 máquinas e posso dizer-te que das 3 a melhor é sem dúvida a D70.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Tem toda a lógica a comparação da D70s com a 350D, só não referi a D70s porque não constava das opções do Pedro Resendes, possivelmente por causa do seu preço.

Mas discordo completamente contigo Diogo, a 350D é superior à D70s. Também já experimentei as 4: 300D, 350D, D70 e D70s. Além de que é pecado um tipo que têm uma 300D estar a dizer que a D70 é melhor... Uhhhhh

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cada uma tem a sua opinião,eu tenho a D50 e já tive a oportunidade de experimentar a 350D

na minha opinião tanto a Canon como a Nikon são as melhores do mercado é mesmo uma questão de gosto pessoal,tive a mesma duvida e optei pela nikon pela seguinte razão, era mais barata a qualidade a mesma

uma vez a falar com uma pessoa que por acaso na minha ideia percebe a serio de fotografia basta ver o seu site www.digimotores.pt 

disse-me ele que se passa o seguinte a nikon lançou a D70 a canon teve de arranjar uma maquina mais barata ai lançou dentro do mesmo segmento a 350D, como a nikon não queria ficar atrás, teve de arranjar maneira de deixar a D70 mais barata,aí mudou algumas coisa nela e lançou a D50 

na minha maneira de ver era comprar dentro do gosto pessoal e da carteira de cada um e comprar lentes, isso sim é que faz as fotos

se fosse hoje comprava a mesma D50 só corpo, porque é mais barata e gastava dinheiro numa lente,não quer dizer que a lente que vem no kit é fraca ,porque nas duas marcas de maquinas a lente que mais sai é a 18/55 mas há lentes melhores por exemplo a 18/200  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

(só para dizer um aparte meu colega tem a nikon D70  D2X e d2H fora as lentes que nem vale a pena falar  :yb677:   :yb677:  )

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas 
 eu so coloquei duas estas duas ipoteses porque comprei uma revista que por acaso comparava estas duas maquina e a pontuaçao que deram foi exatamente a mesma da i a minha duvida 
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Miguel

Caros

Será a Canon ,melhor que Nikon?ou a Nikon melhor que a Canon?
Ambas são as marcas de referencia mas de á uns anos para cá a Canon lidera 
em maquinas já para nao falar nas lentes que a mais de vinte anos que lidera, basta observarmos um jogo de futebol,um grande premio de formula1,etc é só lentes branquinhas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Há 2 tipos de pessoas no mundo da fotografia: Canon e Nikon, ambas são boas, ambas tiram boas fotos, o que interessa mesmo é quem pressiona o obturador.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para mim o verdadeiro críterio para escolher entre essas duas maquinas... é mesmo a mão do fotografo.

Eu por exemplo já experimentei as duas e pessoalmente achei que a minha mão se adaptava melhor à Canon. No geral as fotos não saiam tão tremidas e eu conseguia "segurar" melhor a máquina, sem sentir tanta necessidade de usar o tripé.

Esta será sempre a eterna discussão ... Qual é melhor.. .Nikon vs Canon?
Acho que esta é uma resposta individual e pessoal. Nada como ir até uma loja com essas duas máquinas e experimenta-las um pouquinho. Tirar umas dez fotos na brincadeira e ver com qual nos adaptamos melhor.

Um abraço,

----------

